# Old dog questions



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

A few years ago my neighbor was moving and they were taking their 8 year old Lab to the pound because they couldnt take her..... Well I felt bad cause she was a nice ole dog and my kids had enjoyed playing with her. Well now she is 11 years old and now she is having an extremely hard time walking... and has trouble even standing up.... when she goes out to the deck it takes her like 10 minutes to go down 5 steps, she doesnt like to be petted anymore (not mean or anything) just moves away. I had been told she has hip dysplacia ( No idea on spelling) and arthritus..... I was told there were some over the counter medicines that would help her and ease her pain. Is there any suggestions or do you think it is time to put her down ? please some advice would be appreciated.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Rymadyl..... or asprin


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

thanks Tak... I have been giving her 2 asprin every morning... doesnt seem to help any more.... will try the other.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

guner said:


> thanks Tak... I have been giving her 2 asprin every morning... doesnt seem to help any more.... will try the other.


Ask a vet! I think 2 asprin is too much for a dog.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

what would you suggest Steve ? I want to do what is right for the dog. I dont want her to suffer, that is the reason that I questioned about putting her to sleep or medication. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

My oldest dog is a yellow lab at 15- which is very old for a lab- I have kept her at peak shape her entire life . Her only problem besides being old is her ankles- her hips are fine- she gets 1/2 asprin morning and night in a piece of hot dog- I think it's the wanting to get that peice of hot dog that keeps her going  if it was her hips I think I would have to put her down- that day is coming and maybe this year- I'm sure it will be the hardest thing I have ever done and I do not envy you or anyone who has or will. I did not go to the Rymydl and probably won't.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Dr. Ed Bailey, a veterinarian who has a column in _Gun Dog_ magazine, recently wrote about a study in which 100% of dogs in the study developed stomache ulcers after being on an aspirin regimen for more than two weeks. I would talk to a vet about Rimadyl or Dasuquin. I would know that the time was right only after trying to do what I could through a vet. One of my dogs is on Rimadyl right now for a broken leg and he's been doing really well on it.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Glucosamine

Try it instead of the aspirin. It's a tough decision to make, but you'l know when it's the right thing to do.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks fo all the info guy's, I appreciate it.


----------

